# COMO PROTEGER TU PATRIMONIO SI VAS A DIVORCIARTE EN 2 SENCILLOS PASOS



## Paradise_man (17 Jul 2021)

Para todos aquellos con escaso margen de maniobra, les voy a decir un truco para no ser considerado alzamiento de bienes:
1. Abres una sociedad offshore, mi recomendacion seria Nevis, Belize(LLC) o Islas Cook
2. Tu patrimonio(acciones,cash e inmuebles) se los prestas a la sociedad offshore con un contrato 

Para mas privacidad y proteccion ,se usa un testaferro (indispensable si hay inmuebles) y se encadenan sociedades en distintas jurisdicciones


----------



## hyperburned (17 Jul 2021)

Alba Carrillo le hizo prometer a Feliciano López antes de casarse que no tenía dinero escondido fuera... Y Feliciano la engañó para que firmara la separación de bienes Jijijijijiji


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Jul 2021)

Este setup es muy util en caso de viogen


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jul 2021)

Mi consejo, no tengas nada y serás feliz


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Jul 2021)

Yo no tengo nada (a mi nombre)


11kjuan dijo:


> Mi consejo, no tengas nada y serás feliz


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada (a mi nombre)



Bienvenido a mi club


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Jul 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Bienvenido a mi club



Ser insolvente pero con pasta,el mayor life hack


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ser insolvente pero con pasta,el mayor life hack



Pues si, no nos vamos a engañar


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Jul 2021)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues si, no nos vamos a engañar



Es una evolucion de lo que hacen los etnianos.
La jodida verdadera libertad


----------



## rory (18 Jul 2021)

Supongo que será para patrimonios cuantiosos.


----------



## malibux (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada (a mi nombre)



Ya, bueno, pero entonces si está a nombre de otra persona, ¿de quién coño te fías?
Eso es lo que me llama la atención de muchos casos de corrupción, cuando dicen que no tenía nada a su nombre...Se lo dejan todo por ejemplo a la mujer, ¿y si le deja y se va con todo? No entiendo esos arreglos.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

rory dijo:


> Supongo que será para patrimonios cuantiosos.



Puedo abrir sociedad + cuenta por alrededor de 2000 euros incluso menos


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2021)

El patrimonio hay que protegerlo antes. Amego paradise, sé que tienes un blog que hablas de muchas cosas muy interesantes, pero antes de recomendar a la gente que se meta en Belice deberías contarlo todo. Bueno, haz lo que quieras.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Ya, bueno, pero entonces si está a nombre de otra persona, ¿de quién coño te fías?
> Eso es lo que me llama la atención de muchos casos de corrupción, cuando dicen que no tenía nada a su nombre...Se lo dejan todo por ejemplo a la mujer, ¿y si le deja y se va con todo? No entiendo esos arreglos.



A nombre de sociedades mas bien o trusts


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> El patrimonio hay que protegerlo antes. Amego paradise, sé que tienes un blog que hablas de muchas cosas muy interesantes, pero antes de recomendar a la gente que se meta en Belice deberías contarlo todo. Bueno, haz lo que quieras.



Obvio que si! Pero esto es en casos desesperados


----------



## malibux (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> A nombre de sociedades mas bien o trusts



Claro, pero esas sociedades estarán a nombre de alguien externo, ¿no? La cosa es saber de quién fiarse para que no te la líe. 
Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Claro, pero esas sociedades estarán a nombre de alguien externo, ¿no? La cosa es saber de quién fiarse para que no te la líe.
> Perdón por el offtopic



Depende,para algunas cosas si y para otras no.
Yo en mi gestoria uso a testaferros profesionales que me dan documentacion,firman,cobran y se van.
0 problemas


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Para todos aquellos con escaso margen de maniobra, les voy a decir un truco para no ser considerado alzamiento de bienes:
> 1. Abres una sociedad offshore, mi recomendacion seria Nevis, Belize(LLC) o Islas Cook
> 2. Tu patrimonio(acciones,cash e inmuebles) se los prestas a la sociedad offshore con un contrato
> 
> Para mas privacidad y proteccion ,se usa un testaferro (indispensable si hay inmuebles) y se encadenan sociedades en distintas jurisdicciones



Todo muy fácil, sencillo y al alcance de todo el mundo...


----------



## patroclus (18 Jul 2021)

Y para que os casais?. 

Lo mejor pareja de hecho.


----------



## orbeo (18 Jul 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Y para que os casais?.
> 
> Lo mejor pareja de hecho.



Si tienes algo que perder, mejor soltero.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Todo muy fácil, sencillo y al alcance de todo el mundo...



por 2000€ o menos lo tienes


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2021)

librestado o algo así. Que lo ponga el interesado si quiere.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> librestado o algo así. Que lo ponga el interesado si quiere.



no es mio jeje


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> no es mio jeje



Ya sé que no es tuyo. Era para picar, por eso lo de que lo ponga el interesado si quiere. Si ya lo pongo yo no tiene sentido.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Ya sé que no es tuyo. Era para picar, por eso lo de que lo ponga el interesado si quiere. Si ya lo pongo yo no tiene sentido.



En mi firma sale el blog que tengo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Jul 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Alba Carrillo le hizo prometer a Feliciano López antes de casarse que no tenía dinero escondido fuera... Y Feliciano la engañó para que firmara la separación de bienes Jijijijijiji
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 715847



¿Qué el importa a la tiparraca ésta qué tiene o deja de tener en España o en las Cayman? Si te casas con alguien es simplemente por amor, no por... oh wait!


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Para todos aquellos con escaso margen de maniobra, les voy a decir un truco para no ser considerado alzamiento de bienes:
> 1. Abres una sociedad offshore, mi recomendacion seria Nevis, Belize(LLC) o Islas Cook
> 2. Tu patrimonio(acciones,cash e inmuebles) se los prestas a la sociedad offshore con un contrato
> 
> Para mas privacidad y proteccion ,se usa un testaferro (indispensable si hay inmuebles) y se encadenan sociedades en distintas jurisdicciones



Bien, meteré ahí mi coche de 20 años y 350000 km,


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> En mi firma sale el blog que tengo



Mucha gente tiene desactivadas las firmas. No por culpa tuya sino por otros que meten vídeos e imágenes que destruyen los datos si foreas desde el móvil.

En todo caso, y dejando ese tema, Belice es un sitio peligroso para hacer negocios. No te hablo de tener cuenta bancaria allí, que ni de coña, sino de tener una estructura societaria. En ese aspecto los trust de Nevis se los follan sin piedad, y es otro paisito de mierda pero que ha cuidado el tema para ofrecer seguridad. El trust de Nevis es virtualmente indestructible porque los posibles acreedores tienen que depositar como fianza la deuda reclamada (sí, es kafkiano, pero es así)

Edit: Y otra cosa que tampoco contáis los gurús del offshore es que muchos bancos en realidad no tienes cuenta con ellos. Tienen un banco, generalmente en EEUU, de correspondencia. Con lo que donde tienes una subcuenta es en ese banco, del que dependes para meter o sacar dinero de tu cuenta.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Mucha gente tiene desactivadas las firmas. No por culpa tuya sino por otros que meten vídeos e imágenes que destruyen los datos si foreas desde el móvil.
> 
> En todo caso, y dejando ese tema, Belice es un sitio peligroso para hacer negocios. No te hablo de tener cuenta bancaria allí, que ni de coña, sino de tener una estructura societaria. En ese aspecto los trust de Nevis se los follan sin piedad, y es otro paisito de mierda pero que ha cuidado el tema para ofrecer seguridad. El trust de Nevis es virtualmente indestructible porque los posibles acreedores tienen que depositar como fianza la deuda reclamada (sí, es kafkiano, pero es así)



exacto pero Belize tambien hace igual que Nevis respecto a fianzas (Fianza de 50k dolares)
Belize , Nevis y Seychelles me han funcionado bien para sociedades junto a cuentas en USA
Por cierto,la fianza se aplica a trust y sociedades,


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Jul 2021)

opciones
1. montar wayne enterprises como sugiere el forero
2. que parezca un accidente, tecnica clasica de toda la vida
3. convertirlo todo en liquido e irte a vivir a vietnam, para los que les gusta viajar

si la 3 la haces dejando ademas pufos en españa entonces ya eres el puto amo


----------



## Nudels (18 Jul 2021)

Una vez ecuche que Es más sencillo, fondos de inversión a nombre de uno mandan, tengo entendido que a través de los fondos solo eres un partícipe de un fondo, es dinero que mientras este en un fondo está en el limbo y sólo es o tienes participación de dicho fondo de inversión.
sabéis algo acerca de este tema? Me gustaría que alguien aclare acerca de esto. Algo parecido con acciones en broker extranjeros como DEGIRO ? Si sabéis algo de este tema iluminad.


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Para todos aquellos con escaso margen de maniobra, les voy a decir un truco para no ser considerado alzamiento de bienes:
> 1. Abres una sociedad offshore, mi recomendacion seria Nevis, Belize(LLC) o Islas Cook
> 2. Tu patrimonio(acciones,cash e inmuebles) se los prestas a la sociedad offshore con un contrato
> 
> Para mas privacidad y proteccion ,se usa un testaferro (indispensable si hay inmuebles) y se encadenan sociedades en distintas jurisdicciones



Como consigues garantizar que el testaferro no se quede con los inmuebles???


----------



## Don Redondón (19 Jul 2021)

alzamiento de bienes, evasion de impuestos, algo mas se me escapa?

te pilla hacienda y te hace un roto guapo, aparte de la posibilidad que te levanten toda la pasta en el proceso.

no hay nada mejor que no juntarte con buitres, y si te juntas no repartir y seguir a medias.


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Como consigues garantizar que el testaferro no se quede con los inmuebles???



Facil, documento de transferencia de acciones + renuncia,todo firmado pero sin fecha


----------



## Trollaco del copón (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> alzamiento de bienes, evasion de impuestos, algo mas se me escapa?
> 
> te pilla hacienda y te hace un roto guapo, aparte de la posibilidad que te levanten toda la pasta en el proceso.
> 
> no hay nada mejor que no juntarte con buitres, y si te juntas no repartir y seguir a medias.



no tiene porque existir evasion fiscal en esto y es facil de defender que no hay alzamiento de bienes
He hecho este esquema antes y el resultado siempre ha sido el mismo, ver la cara de la ex parienta cuando su abogado le dice que mejor se olvide de todo, no tiene precio


----------



## cuidesemele (19 Jul 2021)

Yo habia considerado PIF en panama y te da pie a residencia iirc.

Per para los de aqui, si no fuera por el idioma, yo me estaba mirando una Anstalt en Liechtenstein, mas que nada porque si hay problemas en coche llegas.

Tambien un apartamento en Andorra, SL y buscar alguna manera de tenerlo alli, pero parace mas complicado porque piden identificarte, estar alli etc

El problema es donde informarse y que lo hagan bien. Porque el 100% son medio enterados que quieren cobrar sus honorarios por llenar 4 forumlarios y te dejan tirado si hay problemas. Al final sabia yo mas que ellos. Te dicen que por 100K no recuerdo donde te dan pasaporte etc. Si y despues me entero que esos pasaportes llevan unas letras en la numeracion que el de aduanas/hacienda las ve y ya sabe que que tiene que ir a por ti que ha pillado cacho... Que peligro.

Alguna info/ideas mas?


----------



## Narwhal (19 Jul 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> El problema es donde informarse y que lo hagan bien. Porque el 100% son medio enterados que quieren cobrar sus honorarios por llenar 4 forumlarios y te dejan tirado si hay problemas. Al final sabia yo mas que ellos. Te dicen que por 100K no recuerdo donde te dan pasaporte etc. Si y despues me entero que esos pasaportes llevan unas letras en la numeracion que el de aduanas/hacienda las ve y ya sabe que que tiene que ir a por ti que ha pillado cacho... Que peligro.



din del hilo. Tengo conocidos que incluso alguno ha salido en los papeles de Panamá y te cuentan que el problema es exactamente ése: que te cambian las reglas de juego a mitad del partido o que te acabas encontrando con cosas que no te cuentan la gestorías. Con los testaferros no han tenido problemas como se teme por aquí pero sí con comisiones ultra abusivas no esperadas, follones con la burocracia no esperada y quebraderos de cabeza no esperados. Puede ser algo peor que lo de la visillera.


----------



## Don Redondón (19 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> no tiene porque existir evasion fiscal en esto y es facil de defender que no hay alzamiento de bienes
> He hecho este esquema antes y el resultado siempre ha sido el mismo, ver la cara de la ex parienta cuando su abogado le dice que mejor se olvide de todo, no tiene precio



como que no hay alzamiento¿? estas llevandote el capital de la sociedad sin contar con la otra persona que según la ley le "corresponde" la mitad


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Yo habia considerado PIF en panama y te da pie a residencia iirc.
> 
> Per para los de aqui, si no fuera por el idioma, yo me estaba mirando una Anstalt en Liechtenstein, mas que nada porque si hay problemas en coche llegas.
> 
> ...



No hace falta PIF, con una sociedad basta y luego depositar 5,000 Usd en un banco panameño y lo sacas a traves de la visa de friendly countries .
Y a los 3 años tienes pasaporte panameño.
Date cuenta que esto es asi hasta el 5 de agosto ya que han cambiado las leyes y lo han puesto aun mas dificil.

Si te interesa te lo puedo gestionar.

Sobre los pasaportes y ciudadanias por inversion, solo en ocasiones muy concretas merecen la pena


Narwhal dijo:


> din del hilo. Tengo conocidos que incluso alguno ha salido en los papeles de Panamá y te cuentan que el problema es exactamente ése: que te cambian las reglas de juego a mitad del partido o que te acabas encontrando con cosas que no te cuentan la gestorías. Con los testaferros no han tenido problemas como se teme por aquí pero sí con comisiones ultra abusivas no esperadas, follones con la burocracia no esperada y quebraderos de cabeza no esperados. Puede ser algo peor que lo de la visillera.



Como gestor te doy la razon,hay que mirar todo muy bien.


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> como que no hay alzamiento¿? estas llevandote el capital de la sociedad sin contar con la otra persona que según la ley le "corresponde" la mitad



Es un prestamo no llevarte el dinero


----------



## Don Redondón (19 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Es un prestamo no llevarte el dinero



me lo explique, porque sigo viendo el alzamiento o tener que reembolsar la mitad del prestamo a la otra parte de la socidedad.


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> me lo explique, porque sigo viendo el alzamiento o tener que reembolsar la mitad del prestamo a la otra parte de la socidedad.



Facil, prestas tus bienes comunes a la sociedad a cambio de un %
Tu abogado puede defender que no solo daras la mitad del prestamo, sino los intereses tan pronto los tengas


----------



## Ozymandias (19 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada (a mi nombre)



Lo tienes a nombre de tu esposa directamente, no?


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Facil, documento de transferencia de acciones + renuncia,todo firmado pero sin fecha



Ante notario y sin fecha???


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Lo tienes a nombre de tu esposa directamente, no?



Sociedades,ademas soy joven y ahora mismo no quiero nada serio


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ante notario y sin fecha???



las offshore son mas flexibles en ese sentido


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Mucha gente tiene desactivadas las firmas. No por culpa tuya sino por otros que meten vídeos e imágenes que destruyen los datos si foreas desde el móvil.
> 
> En todo caso, y dejando ese tema, Belice es un sitio peligroso para hacer negocios. No te hablo de tener cuenta bancaria allí, que ni de coña, sino de tener una estructura societaria. En ese aspecto los trust de Nevis se los follan sin piedad, y es otro paisito de mierda pero que ha cuidado el tema para ofrecer seguridad. El trust de Nevis es virtualmente indestructible porque los posibles acreedores tienen que depositar como fianza la deuda reclamada (sí, es kafkiano, pero es así)
> 
> Edit: Y otra cosa que tampoco contáis los gurús del offshore es que muchos bancos en realidad no tienes cuenta con ellos. Tienen un banco, generalmente en EEUU, de correspondencia. Con lo que donde tienes una subcuenta es en ese banco, del que dependes para meter o sacar dinero de tu cuenta.



Eso ultimo es para el swift si, aunque habitualmente estoy trabajando mucho con bancos de Miami y Puerto Rico con cuenta en $ directa en la reserva federal, sin corresponsalias.
Mi setup preferido es IBC en BVI + Cuenta en Miami por aprox 3500 euros


----------



## cuidesemele (20 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que es como todo en esta vida. A la que te metes en rollos de estos, a no ser que seas un VIP con asesoramiento top, te estas dibujando una diana en la frente. No sabes de que va, no conoces los paises ni las legislaturas, te cambian las reglas y te fastidian, etc.

Quizas lo mejor es una version DIY: metales preciosos y creditos a empresa en el extranjero no hay que declararlos. O sea te montas un par de SL en paises distintos, te haces un credito entre ellas y no hay que declararlo. Que la parienta se pone muy celosa con su movil y la ves agunatarse la sonrisa cuando lo lee? haces default del credito y ese dinero 'lo perdiste'. Que fuiste sacando cash, comprando metales y los tienes por ahi? tampoco lo tuviste que declarar.

Y cuando te diga 'tenemos que hablar' tu ya sabes de que color quieres el cabrio que te vas a comprar...

Pero no hagais caso! yo estoy en fase de leer y aprender


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Jul 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Yo creo que es como todo en esta vida. A la que te metes en rollos de estos, a no ser que seas un VIP con asesoramiento top, te estas dibujando una diana en la frente. No sabes de que va, no conoces los paises ni las legislaturas, te cambian las reglas y te fastidian, etc.
> 
> Quizas lo mejor es una version DIY: metales preciosos y creditos a empresa en el extranjero no hay que declararlos. O sea te montas un par de SL en paises distintos, te haces un credito entre ellas y no hay que declararlo. Que la parienta se pone muy celosa con su movil y la ves agunatarse la sonrisa cuando lo lee? haces default del credito y ese dinero 'lo perdiste'. Que fuiste sacando cash, comprando metales y los tienes por ahi? tampoco lo tuviste que declarar.
> 
> ...



jeje eso de los creditos a sociedades extranjeras es justo lo que he propuesto yo, y sobre el tema de asesoramiento, pues hace poco abri una asesoria


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2021)

No voy a hacerte la coña pero te lo voy a dar en un solo paso:* NO TE CASES CON ESPAÑO-LAS/LIZADAS*.

Con una mujer de verdad (no española, en origen, de una cultura patriarcal) no solo no necesitarás proteger tu patrimonio, sino que seguramente lo vas a aumentar. La mujer del sudeste asiático, por ponerte un ejemplo, es experta en manejar dineros, inventir, montar negocios mas o menos limpios (financiéramente hablando), etc.

Mientras no se españolice ni haga amigas españolas (una vez mas, las asiáticas son muy buenas en mantenerse dentro de sus grupos culturales) no habrá problemas. Ella sabe que siempre estará mejor contigo construyendo que sola quemando lo que tú has ganado.

Lo he visto en compañeros y amigos, y lo he vivido. No trates de buscar tu NAWALT (Not All Women Are Like That) en España.


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No voy a hacerte la coña pero te lo voy a dar en un solo paso:* NO TE CASES CON ESPAÑO-LAS/LIZADAS*.
> 
> Con una mujer de verdad (no española, en origen, de una cultura patriarcal) no solo no necesitarás proteger tu patrimonio, sino que seguramente lo vas a aumentar. La mujer del sudeste asiático, por ponerte un ejemplo, es experta en manejar dineros, inventir, montar negocios mas o menos limpios (financiéramente hablando), etc.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## wonderwoman (20 Jul 2021)

esto... separación de bienes. Si te casas en gananciales, y quieres desviar ese dinero a otro lado, estás robando.

Por tanto, si crees que el matrimonio no estará en igualdad, lo mejor es optar por la separación de bienes y que cada uno administre lo suyo. Creo que no es tan difícil...

Lo que es una tontería es compartir la vida con alguien seriamente y no llegar a casarse, perdiendo derecho a pensiones de viudedad, cobro de seguros, herencias, etc.


----------



## Funciovago (20 Jul 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> esto... separación de bienes. Si te casas en gananciales, y quieres desviar ese dinero a otro lado, estás robando.
> 
> Por tanto, si crees que el matrimonio no estará en igualdad, lo mejor es optar por la separación de bienes y que cada uno administre lo suyo. Creo que no es tan difícil...
> 
> Lo que es una tontería es compartir la vida con alguien seriamente y no llegar a casarse, perdiendo derecho a pensiones de viudedad, cobro de seguros, herencias, etc.



Que verdes estáis, la separación de bienes no sirve de nada, en cuanto hay niños la mujer se queda con tu dinero y tu casa, incluso aunque la casa no esté a tu nombre.


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Jul 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Que verdes estáis, la separación de bienes no sirve de nada, en cuanto hay niños la mujer se queda con tu dinero y tu casa, incluso aunque la casa no esté a tu nombre.



exacto


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Jul 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> No se cual sera la mejor solucion pero hasta ahora veo que los mejor parados son los que se ponen a currar en negro, venden todo y lo sacan del banco.
> 
> Desde el momento que te divorcias ya eres un criminal, y como te resistas te cae una denuncia por viogen, asi que lo mejor es asumir desde el primer momento que para el estado eres peor que un terrorista, el que quiera "hacer las cosas bien, ir por lo legal", perderá tiempo y dinero, el sabrá, esos son los que suelen acabar peor.
> 
> Tienen que tener claro que no van a sacarte ni un duro, son como tiburones, como huelan sangre...



Yo estoy especializado en transladar patrimonios y en convertir a la gente en insolvente de cara al Estado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> esto... separación de bienes. Si te casas en gananciales, y quieres desviar ese dinero a otro lado, estás robando.
> 
> Por tanto, si crees que el matrimonio no estará en igualdad, lo mejor es optar por la separación de bienes y que cada uno administre lo suyo. Creo que no es tan difícil...
> 
> Lo que es una tontería es compartir la vida con alguien seriamente y no llegar a casarse, *perdiendo derecho a pensiones de viudedad, cobro de seguros, herencias, etc.*



Imagino que con esa respuesta, bombre, y avatar, debes ser mujer.

¿Me pregunto quien, en la inmensa abrumadora y brutal mayoría de los casos, muere antes?
¿Me pregunto qué pasa con la separación de bienes cuando hay crios?

Preguntas retóricas, lo sé.

Lo que es una tontería es casarse con una Española tal y como esta la ley. La misma ley que vosotras tan alegremente habeis apoyado. Pero uyuyuy seguro que tú no, porque tú eres diferente...ahórralo que ya me conozco la peli.

El feminismo ha muerto de éxito. Ahora que les veis las orejas al lobo entendeis de que va a cosa y eso que lo del cambio de género aún no se ha normalizado.

La orgía que viene va a ser bien guapa y todavía ni tan siquiera han llegado las putas o la coca, y no estais invitadas.


----------



## bitxera (20 Jul 2021)

¿Y no es más facil una separación de bienes?


----------



## cuidesemele (21 Jul 2021)

Separacion de bienes solo funciona hasta el dia que tienes crios. Vivido, no contado o leido. Despues ella te pone una viogen falsa, se queda con los crios, como los crios no pueden decaer en nivel de vida los crios se quedan en la casa, como ella va con los crios ella se va a tu casa. Como el nivel de vida no puede decaer tu le pagas. Como ella lo hacia todo en casa, aunque fuera una vaga y hubiera chacha que llo hacia todo, le pagas para compesar su esfuerzo. Esto hasta que los niños tienen 18 o hasta que meta a otro en tu casa/cama. Que no, que no, que no hay separacion de bienes. Y eso es con la parienta. El estado saca un decreto ley y ya esta.

La cosa funciona asi. Te encierras en una habitacion con 5 personas 3 dias sin agua ni comida. Al tercero sacas tu bocata de queso con bacon y cebolla calentito, rezumando por los costados, invadiendo la habitacion de olor a comida. Y al lado una refrescante. Como termina la historia? A. Aceptan su muerte por no haberse preparado y aplauden tu esfuerzo/intelegincia/suerte/etc B. Te quitan el bocata. Adivina que pasara...

Lo que estoy mirando es donde poder esconder el bocata y comermelo tanquilo. Que me he pasado años cuidando ovejas, cerdos, cultivando cebolla, trigo etc para tener bocata!

Quizas haya maneras de mover lo que tienes. Pero lo que ingresas no ya que tributas donde se ejerce la actividad de manera predominante. Asi que te enbargan el sueldo/beneficios y listo.

Algun dia mirare lo de mover las cosas, pero vamos de momento parece un avispero o un honey pot de libro.


----------



## cuidesemele (21 Jul 2021)

Si te toca la loteria no te vas a casa con el millon de euros mas contento que nadie? Pue eso. Lo que pasa que unos años mas tarde vas a sacar del maletin metes la mano y ya no hay billetes, sino escorpiones. Como cojones se han convertido los billetes en escorpiones?


----------



## cuidesemele (22 Jul 2021)

Es es una que no esta mal. Todo el papeleo a nombre de una SL en Belize o donde sea. Y tener la posesion _fisica_ en metales, cash, etc

Si los de la SL te quieren hacer la pirula la posesion fisica la tienes tu.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

bitxera dijo:


> ¿Y no es más facil una separación de bienes?



Otra tia, ¿a que si?

Lo de la "separación de bienes" es el truco para meter a los tios en el matadero. Truco para gilipollas que no cuela a poco que el tio tenga dos dedos de frente.

La separación de bienes no vale ni el papel en el que esta escrita en el momento en el que:
a) Ella (tú, en éste caso) grite "viogen"
b) Te quedes embarazada, generalmente tras el segundo crio porque quieres tener la parejita, y mejor si son mellizos para que no seas tú menos que Jennifer Lopez.

¿Quieres tener una familia en condiciones? Sencillo: Empieza poniéndote en el lugar de la otra persona (el hombre) y mira a ver si las leyes son o no justas, y si no lo son ya estas tardando en protestarlas pública y enérgicamente. Mira a ver si te parecería justo que si tú y yo nos casamos yo, en cualquier momento y porque me sale de los cojones, sin prueba alguna, llamo a la poli un viernes por la noche y tú pasas el fin de semana en la cárcel que luego ya veremos si tú eres culpable o yo soy víctima. O mira a ver si te parece justo que yo, por tener polla, me quedo con los hijos por defecto, y la casa, y paguita nescafé, porque para eso tengo polla. O que el mismo acto sea para tí delito y para mi falta (art. 152 cc).

Y estoy seguro de que tú eres diferente y de que tú no lo harías porque tú no eres "de esas"...hasta que te pille el dia con el pie cambiado, o yo haga cualquiera que sea la cosa que tú consideres que merezco un trato mucho peor que tú solo porque tengo polla.

Ya puede venir una Española firmando ante notario con la sangre de su futuro hijo que ni de coña me casaré, o juntaré, o tan siquiera pasaré de un polvo, con una Española.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Porque la gente es, en su mayoría, imbécil. Y por gente quiero decir LOS HOMBRES.

La gente se casa por inercia, por ver pelis donde se muestra la excepción en vez de la regla. Y casarse tiene muchísimas ventajas siempre y cuando no lo hagas con una Española o españolizada.

El detalle es hacerlo con una no-Española.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Un contrato social en condiciones que multiplica tu calidad de vida.

Una mujer de verdad (no española) hace lo siguiente:
- Apoya tu carrera y tu crecimiento profesional encargándose de todo para que tú puedas enfocarte en tu carrera.
- Hace de animadora tuya en eventos de empresa para caerle bien a la familia del jefe y promocionarte.
- Se encarga de mantener la casa a punto, las facturas pagadas, y todas las pequeñas cosas en funcionamiento para que tú te puedas concentrar en lo importante.
- Aporta su sueldo que tú luego distribuyes en los proyectos en común. Así, ese dinero se multiplica. Nada de "yo tengo mi cuenta, tú la tuya, y luego otra conjunta". Con dos sueldos pero gastos compartidos puedes dedicar muchísimo dinero a la inversión.
- Compartir de verdad. En vez de dos coches usais uno y lo usa quien verdaderamente lo necesite, aunque ello implique que una parte se pegue tres años en transporte público = Mas dinero para invertir = Mayor fortuna.
- Tu paramédica de cabecera (y tú el de ella). Un amigo mio literalmente salvó su vida gracias a su esposa.
- Hace de buffer familiar, encargándose de las cenas navideñas y de mantener a tu madre a raya si se pone pesada.
- Si te gustan los niños, crios equilibrados, limpitos y educados. Tú les enseñas cosas de padres (cosas prácticas, arreglar cosas, hacer cosas peligrosas, arriesgarse) y ella cosas de madres (cosas artísticas y emocionales). Así los crios crecen en un ambiente de amor y respeto y no lo tienen que ir a buscar con malotes o putas.

Todo lo de arriba lo he visto en mis compañeros y amigos casados con extranjeras, y lo he experimentado en mis propias parejas de larga duración.

Mi caso particular es algo especial porque tengo una gran independencia económica y la suerte de ser relatívamente alto y con pelo, pero para mi queda clarinete que una mujer NO ESPAÑOLA O ESPAÑOLIZADA (si entiendes lo que quiero decir) es un gran aporte para un hombre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo estoy especializado en transladar patrimonios y en convertir a la gente en insolvente de cara al Estado



Cuéntanos mas.

¿Cuál sería para tí la forma mas sencilla de filtrar un maletín con 500k que te encontraste en la calle?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

En teoría no, pero en la práctica una mujer NO ESPAÑOLA que haga eso exigirá matrimonio pues también se debe a su familia.

Pero vamos, que el 100% de mis amigos y compañeros casados con no-españolas ni han visto el divorcio ni creo que se le espere. El que menos pasa de 10 años de casados, y el que vas si no llega ya a los 20 andará cerca.

EDITO: En mi caso me lo han hecho sin casarme, pero era algo que debería haber ocurrido eventualmente. Yo simplemente estaba en un plano vital diferente.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuéntanos mas.
> 
> ¿Cuál sería para tí la forma mas sencilla de filtrar un maletín con 500k que te encontraste en la calle?



Viajando a Belarus


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Viajando a Belarus



Gracias por la rápida respuesta. Pero agradecería algo mas explicativo.

Pregunto en serio y desde el respeto.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por la rápida respuesta. Pero agradecería algo mas explicativo.
> 
> Pregunto en serio y desde el respeto.



Bielorrusia es uno de esos paises que jamas han oido hablar de medidas antiblanqueo.
Puedes comprar un bloque de pisos en efectivo o incluso ingresarlo en el banco sin que nadie te pregunte sobre el origen.
Quiza en el banco si te pregunten para que es el dinero, pero una explicacion vaga de que es para invertir en el pais les sirve.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Bielorrusia es uno de esos paises que jamas han oido hablar de medidas antiblanqueo.
> Puedes comprar un bloque de pisos en efectivo o incluso ingresarlo en el banco sin que nadie te pregunte sobre el origen.
> Quiza en el banco si te pregunten para que es el dinero, pero una explicacion vaga de que es para invertir en el pais les sirve.



Gracias campeón. Me lo voy a mirar con detenimiento.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias campeón. Me lo voy a mirar con detenimiento.



Eso si, ve con alguien que hable ruso o incluso podriamos ayudarte con esto en mi gestoria


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Eso si, ve con alguien que hable ruso o incluso podriamos ayudarte con esto en mi gestoria



Afortunadamente tengo cerquita a alguien que habla Ruso, pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Mucha gente tiene desactivadas las firmas. No por culpa tuya sino por otros que meten vídeos e imágenes que destruyen los datos si foreas desde el móvil.
> 
> En todo caso, y dejando ese tema, Belice es un sitio peligroso para hacer negocios. No te hablo de tener cuenta bancaria allí, que ni de coña, sino de tener una estructura societaria. En ese aspecto los trust de Nevis se los follan sin piedad, y es otro paisito de mierda pero que ha cuidado el tema para ofrecer seguridad. El trust de Nevis es virtualmente indestructible porque los posibles acreedores tienen que depositar como fianza la deuda reclamada (sí, es kafkiano, pero es así)
> 
> Edit: Y otra cosa que tampoco contáis los gurús del offshore es que muchos bancos en realidad no tienes cuenta con ellos. Tienen un banco, generalmente en EEUU, de correspondencia. Con lo que donde tienes una subcuenta es en ese banco, del que dependes para meter o sacar dinero de tu cuenta.



nevis pide $100,000 para iniciar cualquier procedimiento legal en su jurisdicción.

no es la deuda reclamada, son 100K dolares....que es lo que vale 'molestar' al sistema judicial de la Isla de Nieves.

cuando tenga 1,000,000 dentro de un lustro lo meto ahí de calle, bajo un trust invertido en ETFS.

s2,


----------



## Paradise_man (29 Jul 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> nevis pide $100,000 para iniciar cualquier procedimiento legal en su jurisdicción.
> 
> no es la deuda reclamada, son 100K dolares....que es lo que vale 'molestar' al sistema judicial de la Isla de Nieves.
> 
> ...



Ahora estoy trabajando con un banco de Miami que acepta sociedades y trust de Nevis


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Jul 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ahora estoy trabajando con un banco de Miami que acepta sociedades y trust de Nevis



pon tu web y tal..

de lo contrario queda todo super oPACO...


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pon tu web y tal..
> 
> de lo contrario queda todo super oPACO...



asi es mejor ajaja


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> asi es mejor ajaja



joder que paco todo.


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder que paco todo.



Bienvenido a Pakistan


----------



## Tars (2 Ago 2021)

Y si no te casas y tienes hijos también te puede joder?


----------



## Paradise_man (2 Ago 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Y si no te casas y tienes hijos también te puede joder?



por desgracia,si


----------



## Tars (2 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> por desgracia,si



Y que solución es factible?


----------



## salsero (2 Ago 2021)

Saludos a todos.

En 2021 diciendo estás tonterías, por favor.

Piso de soltero pagado y al tener larva estás muerto.

Ñ



wonderwoman dijo:


> esto... separación de bienes. Si te casas en gananciales, y quieres desviar ese dinero a otro lado, estás robando.
> 
> Por tanto, si crees que el matrimonio no estará en igualdad, lo mejor es optar por la separación de bienes y que cada uno administre lo suyo. Creo que no es tan difícil...
> 
> Lo que es una tontería es compartir la vida con alguien seriamente y no llegar a casarse, perdiendo derecho a pensiones de viudedad, cobro de seguros, herencias, etc.


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Ago 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Y que solución es factible?



Depende del tipo de bienes,capital,situacion personal,etc
Si eso dime por privado


----------



## joseeusebiodesiderio (5 Ago 2021)

Tomad nota de pablo iglesias, vende la casa para que no se la quede la novia y encima le gana dinero jaja @xicomalo


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Ago 2021)

los 2k € en efectivo o metales y los coches si su valor es bajo venderlos o cederlos a un familiar


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ago 2021)

up que interesa


----------



## FilibustHero (11 Ago 2021)

Una sociedad offshore y pones de testaferro a tu mujer


----------



## Paradise_man (11 Ago 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Una sociedad offshore y pones de testaferro a tu mujer



mas bien a uno profesional


----------



## uikeafro (11 Ago 2021)

Hola, hay que hacer los planes con tiempo, te vas al paro unos años, hasta que dependas económicamente de la mujer y luego a divorciarse.

Yo se de un caso que dejó su puesto de funcionario en un ayuntamiento, se fue al pueblo en el que había nacido y ya sin ingresos ni nada pidió el divorcio (bueno, ingresos en negro, es el chapuzas de pueblo/comarca)

Tenía la ventaja de no tener hijos, lo que no quería era mantener a su mujer el resto de su vida pq hacía años q no tenía trabajo.

Saludos 

Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (11 Ago 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Y que solución es factible?



Salvo a tu madre, toda mujer que se te acerque la despachas con una patada voladora.


----------



## Effetá (11 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder que paco todo.



Pero si ya ha dicho como encontrarlo. Yo acabo de entrar en la página. Mira su firma. Parece de postín. Es de agradecer que se ponga a disposición de quien lo precise en Burbuja.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Ago 2021)

Por qué os casáis con muertas de hambre?


----------



## qbit (11 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Depende,para algunas cosas si y para otras no.
> Yo en mi gestoria uso a testaferros profesionales que me dan documentacion,firman,cobran y se van.
> 0 problemas



¿No es ilegal ser testaferro?


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Ago 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Pero si ya ha dicho como encontrarlo. Yo acabo de entrar en la página. Mira su firma. Parece de postín. Es de agradecer que se ponga a disposición de quien lo precise en Burbuja.



no veo firmas. pon la web plis


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Ago 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No es ilegal ser testaferro?



Para nada, es ilegal usarlos para alzamientos de bienes por ejemplo


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> no veo firmas. pon la web plis



the-offshore-businessman.blogspot.com


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> the-offshore-businessman.blogspot.com



A blog about my offshore jorney xD

journey***

corrigelo que me duelen los hogos 

web paco pero si te dá de comer, palante como los de Alicante!


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> A blog about my offshore jorney xD
> 
> journey***
> 
> ...



jajaja error de tecleo, ahora pongo la u


----------



## ueee3 (14 Ago 2021)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## SPQR (15 Ago 2021)

Aportan mas info útil los foreros que el OP...

Imagino que sin tarifar no le interesa haportar.


----------



## Rosendo Mercado (15 Ago 2021)

Joder, ir de asesor financiero de altos vuelos con un blogspot, hace falta ser cutre salchichero.


----------



## cuidesemele (16 Ago 2021)

Aqui teneis toda la info que querais y gratis: OffshoreCorpTalk

Segun lo veo yo si vives en un tax hell, eres un don nadie y quieres la via legal olvidate. Es un campo de minas y te pueden desplumar. Si lo haces bien tu mismo o con un buen asesor (dificil y $$$) despues es un no parar a ir moviendote a medida que van cambiando las legislaciones.

Si tienes $$$, buenos asesores, gestionar tu patrimonio es parte de tu trabajo diario etc. Entonces si.

La solucion para los don nadie como yo segun veo desde mi ignorancia: Irte del tax hell a vivir a otro lado o montar un SL en algun otro pais y con creditos o oro cumplir el 720, ya que no se reportan. A ver si alguien sabe algo mas...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2021)

Otra solución es tener tu pasta en BTC. Más sencillo que tener que abrir cuentas offshore y sociedades por el mundo.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2021)

Rosendo Mercado dijo:


> Joder, ir de asesor financiero de altos vuelos con un blogspot, hace falta ser cutre salchichero.



el blog es simple diversion, nada profesional


SPQR dijo:


> Aportan mas info útil los foreros que el OP...
> 
> Imagino que sin tarifar no le interesa haportar.



he aportado muchas veces gratis en el foro informacion sobre el tema


cuidesemele dijo:


> Aqui teneis toda la info que querais y gratis: OffshoreCorpTalk
> 
> Segun lo veo yo si vives en un tax hell, eres un don nadie y quieres la via legal olvidate. Es un campo de minas y te pueden desplumar. Si lo haces bien tu mismo o con un buen asesor (dificil y $$$) despues es un no parar a ir moviendote a medida que van cambiando las legislaciones.
> 
> ...



Ese foro es cojonudo y he participado en el bastante... De hecho he estado en el mentor group (apenas tiene nada eso si) Solo un consejo....el foro esta lleno de estafadores, entre ellos el admin. La informacion es buena especialmente la de Martin Everson pero el foro esta montado alrededor de varias estafas.

El tema de ir por la via legal o no, depende de la relacion beneficios/riesgo y de lo bien estructurado que lo tengas.
Si no tienes nada que puedan expropiar a tu nombre ni defraudas una cantidad que constituya un delito...pues eso
Trabajo con testaferros con multas y deudas con hacienda,ayuntamientos,SS,etc y les va estupendamente.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2021)

Rosendo Mercado dijo:


> Joder, ir de asesor financiero de altos vuelos con un blogspot, hace falta ser cutre salchichero.



el blog es simple diversion, nada profesional


SPQR dijo:


> Aportan mas info útil los foreros que el OP...
> 
> Imagino que sin tarifar no le interesa haportar.



he aportado muchas veces gratis en el foro informacion sobre el tema


cuidesemele dijo:


> Aqui teneis toda la info que querais y gratis: OffshoreCorpTalk
> 
> Segun lo veo yo si vives en un tax hell, eres un don nadie y quieres la via legal olvidate. Es un campo de minas y te pueden desplumar. Si lo haces bien tu mismo o con un buen asesor (dificil y $$$) despues es un no parar a ir moviendote a medida que van cambiando las legislaciones.
> 
> ...



Ese foro es cojonudo y he participado en el bastante... De hecho he estado en el mentor group (apenas tiene nada eso si) Solo un consejo....el foro esta lleno de estafadores, entre ellos el admin. La informacion es buena especialmente la de Martin Everson pero el foro esta montado alrededor de varias estafas.

El tema de ir por la via legal o no, depende de la relacion beneficios/riesgo y de lo bien estructurado que lo tengas.
Si no tienes nada que puedan expropiar a tu nombre ni defraudas una cantidad que constituya un delito...pues eso
Trabajo con testaferros con multas y deudas con hacienda,ayuntamientos,SS,etc y les va estupendamente.


----------



## SPQR (16 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> he aportado muchas veces gratis en el foro informacion sobre el tema



Lo sé, no me lo tome a mal. No tengo nada en contra de que se promocione usted, al fin y al cabo va de frente.

Lo que digo es que en este hilo no hay información mollar para el remero de a pie. No me veo yo firmando nada con testaferros de por medio, sinceramente. Me entran sudores frios de pensarlo, eso de poner mis bienes a nombre de otro, con páginas y páginas de letra pequeña y tal.

Llámenme lo que quieran, pero yo soy "tonto" y sigo los consejos de mi señor padre, de no firmar nada que no pueda entender yo mismo. Mas de un "altercado" he tenido cuando me he llevado el contrato a casa para "ir leyendo la letra pequeña con tranquilidad y ya te diré algo cuando termine".

Por eso digo que el jilo no aporta soluciones prácticas para el forero normal pegado al remo. Eso de una offshore en Belize para mí es como si estuviera en Urano, osease fuera de mi alcance y, supongo, del de la mayoria de los mortales.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo sé, no me lo tome a mal. No tengo nada en contra de que se promocione usted, al fin y al cabo va de frente.
> 
> Lo que digo es que en este hilo no hay información mollar para el remero de a pie. No me veo yo firmando nada con testaferros de por medio, sinceramente. Me entran sudores frios de pensarlo, eso de poner mis bienes a nombre de otro, con páginas y páginas de letra pequeña y tal.
> 
> ...



El problema del remero es ese, depender de una nomina... A no ser que trabaje en negro, esta jodido.
Una offshore no es cara pero claro, cuando depende de algo, le tienen en su trampa


----------



## cuidesemele (18 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ese foro es cojonudo y he participado en el bastante... De hecho he estado en el mentor group (apenas tiene nada eso si) Solo un consejo....el foro esta lleno de estafadores, entre ellos el admin. La informacion es buena especialmente la de Martin Everson pero el foro esta montado alrededor de varias estafas.



Ese es el tema. La info es buena y puedes darte cuenta de que te la van a liar a la minima y que hacen cola para pillar a pardillos que empiezan en el tema.


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ese es el tema. La info es buena y puedes darte cuenta de que te la van a liar a la minima y que hacen cola para pillar a pardillos que empiezan en el tema.



Yo he tenido bronca con el admin por ofrecer mis servicios (reales) sin pagar su mordida mientras hay estafadores operando sin problema


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (18 Ago 2021)




----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Viajando a Belarus



Si señor. El mejor país para invertir dinero de colorines. Tu sí sabes. Mis respetos.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Bielorrusia es uno de esos paises que jamas han oido hablar de medidas antiblanqueo.
> Puedes comprar un bloque de pisos en efectivo o incluso ingresarlo en el banco sin que nadie te pregunte sobre el origen.
> Quiza en el banco si te pregunten para que es el dinero, pero una explicacion vaga de que es para invertir en el pais les sirve.



Asi es. Doy fe.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Ago 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por qué os casáis con muertas de hambre?



No es garantia. Tengo un amigo que se caso con una supermillonaria y también salió trasquilado.


----------



## urano (24 Ago 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> No es garantia. Tengo un amigo que se caso con una supermillonaria y también salió trasquilado.



Y eso? Cuéntanos más....


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Ago 2021)

Pues ella hija de un millonario.... el un currante de familia media, pero muy espabilado y emprendedor.... cuando hizo cash vendiendo una empresa... la mujer le pide el divorcio y se lleva la mitad, los niños, el piso, pensión de alimentos y pensión compensaría... 

ella no tenia nada a su nombre y estaban casados en gananciales... y encima envenena a los hijos en contra del padre... vamos... una hija de puta.


----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (25 Ago 2021)

El poder del potorro... qué necesidad tienes de compartir tu dinero con nadie? Por meter tu polla en un coño? Pues vete a una puta, se la metes y pagas en negro . Es pago único y sin compromisos de tipo alguno.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Si señor. El mejor país para invertir dinero de colorines. Tu sí sabes. Mis respetos.



Belarus y Transnitria son lo mejor para ese tipo de cosas


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (25 Ago 2021)

El gobierno de Bielorrusia no pone problemas a los extranjeros que quieren invertir. Como son pocos, cualquier inversor es bienvenido y no se dedican a hacer preguntas... compras, pagas como Dios manda, te vas al notario y al registro y el inmueble es tuyo con todas las garantías jurídicas.


----------



## baifo (25 Ago 2021)

¿Éste hilo ser abrió para promocionar un blog, o como va la cosa?


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (25 Ago 2021)

baifo dijo:


> ¿Éste hilo ser abrió para promocionar un blog, o como va la cosa?



No se cuales son las intenciones del que lo abrio. Yo simplemente cuento mi experiencia, lo hago sin ningún animo de lucro


----------



## stuka (25 Ago 2021)

La madre que os parió; de la sartén al fuego.

¿Os creéis el lobo de gualestrit? Eso que mascáis por aquí sólo vale para castas con contactos. A un mindundi calvo como vosotros os van a pelar como a una patata. Cuando habláis de testaferros y de islitas paraíso se me caen los calzoncillos.

Hay que ser hombre y comprender que la has cagado. Se asumen las pérdidas y santas pascuas.

La vida sigue.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Ago 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Alba Carrillo le hizo prometer a Feliciano López antes de casarse que no tenía dinero escondido fuera... Y Feliciano la engañó para que firmara la separación de bienes Jijijijijiji
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 715847



Ya, pero incumplió el mandamiento número uno en lo que a putas se refiere: no casarse con ellas por nada del mundo.


----------



## hyperburned (26 Ago 2021)

A mi siempre me ha parecido que ésta te hacía de todo. De Todo. La carne es débil, supongo. 
Cuando a los meses se quiso se parar y lo descubrió empezó a llorar por todos los platos de tv


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (26 Ago 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Un contrato social en condiciones que multiplica tu calidad de vida.
> 
> Una mujer de verdad (no española) hace lo siguiente:
> - Apoya tu carrera y tu crecimiento profesional encargándose de todo para que tú puedas enfocarte en tu carrera.
> ...



Basicamente lo que tengo yo con la mia, pero bueno es una especie de rara avis, valores tradicionales pero a la vez independiente, tiene su trabajo aparte, pero compartimos gastos, valores, metas, carro, es trabajo en equipo que potencia las posibilidades economicas, de desarrollo, etc pero a la vez no me ahoga ni cela. Y bueno, ella no es española, de sus paisanas, con todo lo que se ha hablado aqui, el dia que conozca alguna, tendre mucha curiosidad si es como las pintan.


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> La madre que os parió; de la sartén al fuego.
> 
> ¿Os creéis el lobo de gualestrit? Eso que mascáis por aquí sólo vale para castas con contactos. A un mindundi calvo como vosotros os van a pelar como a una patata. Cuando habláis de testaferros y de islitas paraíso se me caen los calzoncillos.
> 
> ...



creo que habla desde la ignorancia mas absoluta


----------

